# Can I have some info on what happened on VE-day



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2005)

I was away on VEday and saw some of the stuff that was planned, could someone update with some info and maybe some links and photos etc, that would be cool.

Thanks

Gnomey


----------



## GT (Jul 15, 2005)

Update.


----------

